# Will the iPhone have GPS capability?



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

I didn't read anywhere if the iPhone has GPS navigation or will be capable of it in the future? It's something that should be considered if you ask me. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## speed300km (Feb 4, 2005)

the iPhone will have GPS with external bluetooth GPS navigation.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

speed300km said:


> the iPhone will have GPS with external bluetooth GPS navigation.


Could you please point out a reference to this. There was no mention in the keynote and the device on stage was certainly not location aware. It's not like GPS would work indoors anyway).


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

speed300km said:


> the iPhone will have GPS with external bluetooth GPS navigation.


You TOO have Steve Jobs' phone number, eh?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Macified said:


> It's not like GPS would work indoors anyway).


Well newer GPS units will definitely work inside. Not saying the iPhone would be capable. I have a Garmin Zumo 550 and that works everywhere, inside and out. Though I would think the iPhone would need to be a lot bigger if it were to have an internal GPS antenna


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The keynote made mention of Google maps, which works in other devices by locating the nearest cell tower. Not GPS, but close.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Macified said:


> Could you please point out a reference to this.


He's not going to be able to because there are none.

Apple has not said whether or not the iPhone will have true GPS capabilities.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

At this point I think it's unclear that the iPhone will have any location sensing technology.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't think it will have GPS. But for the rest of us who actually still retains map-reading skills. Google Maps is enough.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Ryan1524 said:


> But for the rest of us who actually still retains map-reading skills. Google Maps is enough.


Whew! For a minute there I thought I was the only one left!


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

It is unlikely that it will have an internal GPS, as this would be a hardware feature that would need to be in the phone in it's current design (and therefore probably would have been announced). Since the device has to be submitted for FCC certification, a GPS is a device that would have to be in their hardware design _now_ if it's going to be there at all.

A trip over to the FCC web site could probably confirm this for certain, since the specs will be a matter of public record. However I'm quite sure if a GPS were going to be included, Steve Jobs most certainly would have mentioned it during the Keynote.

As for _software-based_ GPS support, anything is possible in that regard. The iPhone will have bluetooth, but whether there will be any software on board that can support it is another story. Since the iPhone will not be open to third-party applications (at least not any that aren't bundled into a firmware update by Apple), there isn't any likelihood that it's something you could add later either.

However, I have a strong suspicion the software spec is far from final. I was surprised by some of the current omissions such as an iChat client and voice dialling capabilities. These are still things Apple could add between now and June, or even in a later firmware update, so it's also possible that GPS support could show up between now and then, although I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## madtoban (May 31, 2006)

Ok, but those of us who do geocaching are still looking for the perfect mac compatible GPS machine. Actually, any compatible GPS. For us, mapping software doesn't cut it for the accuracy we need. Here's hoping that some develops a gps addon with software that kicks butt to the the windows ones already out there.


----------



## Christy (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone know if they are making it as a GSM or CDMA phone?


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

It is going to be a GSM phone at this point, and all expectations are that it will be sold locked to a specific carrier.


----------

